

C programming examples - ekm2
http://www.programmingsimplified.com/c-program-examples

======
a3n
"Purpose of Hello world program may be to say hello to people or the users of
your software or application."

No, purpose of Hello World is to demonstrate that you have everything
necessary to write, compile (or interpret) and display the output from a
program, and that you understand how to get it all working.

